# Featherlite Weedeater Fuel Line



## studmonkey76 (Aug 5, 2008)

I had to replace both my fuel lines on my feather lite...i know one is smaller then the other...which one is the one that gets the fuel filter on it? is it the smaller or larger line? also, which one connects closest to the primer bulb, the larger or smaller line? i looked at a newer feather lite and it has the fuel filter on the smaller line...my featherlite is an fx26 extreme...


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The smaller line generally gets the fuel filter and is attached directly to the carburetor. The larger line is usually used as a return line and is the one from the primer back to the fuel tank.


----------

